# Suggested Art Program?



## Teniwolf (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm freshly getting into doing digital art and Iswas just wondering,  what is your suggested drawing program. Leaving some reasoning as to why you think a certain program is better than another would be very helpful too. I'm pretty sure this has already been asked but thanks for at least reading it and/or answering it, stay fluffy :3


----------



## Suki262 (Apr 17, 2016)

The ones that I suggest is the following:

2D art for pc:

Sai
PhotoShop
Adobe Illustrator (for logos)
2D art for mac:

Manga Studios


----------



## Teniwolf (Apr 17, 2016)

Suki262 said:


> The ones that I suggest is the following:
> 
> 2D art for pc:
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 18, 2016)

Or the freeware Krita. Photoshop is like almost a thousand dollars and not really meant for drawing even though it has all the tools,
sai around 75-80 dollars i think, and illustrator a few hundred if im not mistaken. 

As a beginner myself i'd prolly start with krita and then work my way up, although i did buy Clip Studio Paint(Manga Studio 5 for PC) when it was on sale last year for a mere 15 dollars.


----------



## rjbartrop (Apr 18, 2016)

Speaking as someone who figured you'd have to pry my Photoshop from my cold, dead hands,  I do think Manga Studio (now Clip Studio) is the way to go for doing line art on the computer.   In terms of bang for your buck,  I'd definitely recommend it to the beginning artist.

Adobe lets you rent Photoshop now, and I think the current rate is $10 a month.


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (Apr 18, 2016)

Krita or FireAlpaca, both are free, friendly and easy to get the hang of. They have all the basic tools you need to make magic on a screen.


----------



## TwistTail (Apr 18, 2016)

I personally use Photoshop but I've recently become interested in trying Sai.  I've also used GIMP in the past(which is free).

Photoshop and Sai are nice because there are a number of free resources like brushes and tutorials to be found.


----------



## Teniwolf (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions and info about the programs, it helps a lot


----------



## Shina (Apr 20, 2016)

This might be a little late but besides using Photoshop which is my bias I like Illustrator for clean line work. It has a smoothing feature that I like to use. Of course its expensive but like rjbartrop said adobe now lets you rent all their programs monthly.


----------



## TheKC (Apr 20, 2016)

I use Manga Studio for my soft shading. I am really picky about how programs mix colors. My favs have been Manga Studio and SAI. 
For the free programs Krita is good. 

For my cell shading and line art, I use Flash. I don't really suggest it unless you are crazy like me. lol
The program is glitchy and mostly for animation anyway.


----------



## Suki262 (Apr 20, 2016)

Experimentonomen said:


> Or the freeware Krita. Photoshop is like almost a thousand dollars and not really meant for drawing even though it has all the tools,
> sai around 75-80 dollars i think, and illustrator a few hundred if im not mistaken.
> 
> As a beginner myself i'd prolly start with krita and then work my way up, although i did buy Clip Studio Paint(Manga Studio 5 for PC) when it was on sale last year for a mere 15 dollars.



Oh nah you could find it for free on different sites (As long as it's safe).


----------



## Suki262 (Apr 20, 2016)

Manga Studios I would suggest paying for it as it's better when purchased


----------



## RailRide (Apr 29, 2016)

TheKC said:


> I use Manga Studio for my soft shading. I am really picky about how programs mix colors. My favs have been Manga Studio and SAI.
> For the free programs Krita is good.
> 
> For my cell shading and line art, I use Flash. I don't really suggest it unless you are crazy like me. lol
> The program is glitchy and mostly for animation anyway.



A possible alternative to Flash is the recently open-sourced OpenToonz. While it is made for animation much like Flash (and is also reputed to be somewhat unstable), you can also create Flash-like vector artwork with it. (you can also do so in Inkscape, which is free/open source, without the animation capabilities. I myself use it to ink pencil scans and typically only use three tools (one drawing, two manipulation) to complete a typical image before exporting the inks to another application for color)

---PCJ


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 29, 2016)

Microsoft Paint.


----------



## Teniwolf (Apr 30, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Microsoft Paint.


Yes, the program that is so good it comes on your computer free of charge and that is used for many extraordinary pieces.  Thanks for the great suggestion I can now b de best artist, I will remembr you giving me dis suggestion and will  make you a masterpiece when I become big wth my MS paintings.  xD


----------



## Teniwolf (Apr 30, 2016)

RailRide said:


> A possible alternative to Flash is the recently open-sourced OpenToonz. While it is made for animation much like Flash (and is also reputed to be somewhat unstable), you can also create Flash-like vector artwork with it. (you can also do so in Inkscape, which is free/open source, without the animation capabilities. I myself use it to ink pencil scans and typically only use three tools (one drawing, two manipulation) to complete a typical image before exporting the inks to another application for color)
> 
> ---PCJ



Thanks for the suggestion, it helps a lot


----------



## Saureese (May 1, 2016)

You can get the latest Photoshop at piratebay as a torrent lmao

And for Sai, some youtube videos have links for download.


----------



## Yukkie (May 2, 2016)

If you don't have a stylus, I suggest Paint tool sai, because there's a tool that lets you draw your lines by clicking a few areas. The areas you click create small points, which you can move at any time.

If you have an iPad, I suggest Autodesk Sketchbook. (Sketchbook is also for the computer.) And if you have a DeviantArt, I also suggest Sketchbook. 

I just recently started doing digital art as well, soz. Good luck.


----------



## RailRide (May 2, 2016)

Saureese said:


> You can get the latest Photoshop at piratebay as a torrent lmao
> 
> And for Sai, some youtube videos have links for download.



Except that it's kinda against forum rules to recommend "those" approaches...

---PCJ


----------



## Teniwolf (May 3, 2016)

Yukkie said:
			
		

> If you don't have a stylus, I suggest Paint tool sai, because there's a tool that lets you draw your lines by clicking a few areas. The areas you click create small points, which you can move at any time.
> 
> If you have an iPad, I suggest Autodesk Sketchbook. (Sketchbook is also for the computer.) And if you have a DeviantArt, I also suggest Sketchbook.
> 
> I just recently started doing digital art as well, soz. Good luck.


Thanks for the suggestion,  I was actually debating on if I should actually just use that and I guess you helped me make the choice, thanks again!


----------



## Teniwolf (May 3, 2016)

Saureese said:


> You can get the latest Photoshop at piratebay as a torrent lmao
> 
> And for Sai, some youtube videos have links for download.




Yeah piracy wouldn't be the best as it's prone to not working and of course there runs the chance of getting caught, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 3, 2016)

Teniwolf said:


> I'm freshly getting into doing digital art and Iswas just wondering,  what is your suggested drawing program. Leaving some reasoning as to why you think a certain program is better than another would be very helpful too. I'm pretty sure this has already been asked but thanks for at least reading it and/or answering it, stay fluffy :3


If you want free, easy and simple then use Paint.Net
www.getpaint.net: Paint.NET - Free Software for Digital Photo Editing

If you want a bit more complexity and more powerful tools that is also free then use Gimp
GIMP - GNU Image Manipulation Program

If you use a tablet and need stabilization so your lines don't look like complete dogshit then use Paint SAI
SYSTEMAX Software Development - PaintTool SAI

Or alternatively if you wanna use most programs and want *TONNES* of customization on stabilization and patterns then Lazy Nezumi looks promising
Lazy Nezumi Pro - Mouse and Pen Smoothing for PhotoShop and other Apps

I personally prefer Paint.NET because it's simple and the layout is nice. It doesn't contain much but it's enough for low to mid-range work and quality. It also has a very simple layering system that is easily tweaked.

Here's a free tip: USE LAYERS. Layers will allow you to draw different things and fix them without having to worry about accidentally messing up something else. Example of Paint.NET and layering:


----------



## Shaul (May 4, 2016)

I use sai so I would recommend that you uses that it's free if you know where too look


----------



## Teniwolf (May 9, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> If you want free, easy and simple then use Paint.Net
> www.getpaint.net: Paint.NET - Free Software for Digital Photo Editing
> 
> If you want a bit more complexity and more powerful tools that is also free then use Gimp
> ...


Wow thanks for all those suggestions with links and reasons, it helps a ton! And nice image by the way xD


----------

